# Jig Accessories (Mini Push Sticks)



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I made a bunch of these up for use around the band saw. They are small enough they can be controlled fairly well. I think of them as Finger Push Sticks. I've gotten so used to using them, I feel like I'm missing something when I turn the band saw on without one near by.

These should also serve as a reminder that scraps really are a myth.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Good idea! Think I'll make a couple of those since I'm always cutting really small pieces on the bandsaw.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, wood doesn't go to the ER!!
(see my signature)


----------



## gms002a (Oct 2, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Rob_B (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm constantly utilizing scraps for making similar push sticks. I have them everywhere, with some being rougher than others. My most common ones are made from scraps when I'm on a job site and have ripped down my own molding or went shim crazy.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

*Add a "Bird's Mouth" For a Good Hold*

For some of these, as I use them, I take a moment to hold the stick just as I'd use it, then draw a bird's mouth parallel to the wood surfaces to make a ninety degree notch for a better grip.

Just a reminder for those getting started out and making or using push sticks for the first time.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Kelly you've got way to much time on your hands . J/k 
Actually those are pretty cool

Speaking of which I had never used a push stick in my life , but after joining here I bought some . Got kinda nervous listening to other stories and now I have no idea how I did it without all these years . 
Lucky I guess touch wood .
SawStop has cost GI a lot of TS sales , but what one guy mentioned is just don't put your fingers near the blade . Works for me and besides that I also never stand in front of narrow wood being cut on my TS for fear of it jettisoning into torso at high velocity . I've had a few pieces go past me and fly till it hit the wall quite hard


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree with the "you've got way to much time on your hands" thing. To be truthful, the time put into things like this is probably stolen time and somewhere there is a project wanting for attention.

I often find myself chasing "frivolous" projects. It may be a corbel to support a crude drill motor cabinet, comfortable push shoes, a serious looking circle jig for the band saw or any one of a number of other things, some thought of and others not yet. 

These projects give me time to think about, or escape from thinking about other projects and things. I used to leave my white collar work, go meddle in the shop, then come back, usually with an answer to a complex problem. 

So, maybe these should be called thinking sticks. They were built after my wife's "thinking planter," the "thinking bookself," etc. Of course, this often begs the question: Which came first, the "thinking circle cutting jig," or the "new sink kitchen cabinets."

:yes4:


----------

